# BMW exterior high gloss black shadowline



## titanflux (Mar 7, 2010)

What do you guys think about the best way to polish up the exterior black shadowline on an E60 M Sport, by hand?

Whilst it's less than a year old, it lacks shine in places (particularly neer the top of the b-pillars) and has some water marking I think. I'm not sure how it's finished or whether it;s like paint?

Will normal wax be ok to protect it too (e.g. RBJE)


----------



## Stuart1441 (Feb 27, 2010)

I also have this problem on my E46 Coupe, its a 55 Plate and has bad watermarks

I have tried claying (No change)
Megs 82 (No Change)
Megs 85 (Still no change)

At the moment i am thinking of getting them off and having them resprayed as i don't know what else to try


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

These gloss black pilars that seem to be finding their way onto cars a lot these days - they seem quite a sensitive finish, to remove scratches and water marks I find that something like Menzerna PO106FA Super Finish or Meguiars #205 on a polishing pad by machine polisher works well on the cars I have detailed... The finish does seem quite sensitive though, so be careful removing residue that you do not rescratch the panel and be careful when washing it too.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Did mine with swirl x by hand on a megs pad, came up lovely:thumb:

Were dull and had a weird browny orangey staining after a trip to a body shop for the rear bumper to be painted (again).

Swirl x did a cracking job on all of it


----------



## titanflux (Mar 7, 2010)

I'll give Swirl X a go this weekend then maybe some Black Hole.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

titanflux said:


> I'll give Swirl X a go this weekend then maybe some Black Hole.


Sounds like a good plan:thumb:


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

As Dave said be careful, I had the Piano black B pillar trims on my old A4 and sprayed some QD on one when it was a little warm and it crazed the surface on it like a smashed windscreen! Also approx 80% corrected some Ford trims using LP and a MF pad by hand.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

alxg said:


> As Dave said be careful, I had the Piano black B pillar trims on my old A4 and sprayed some QD on one when it was a little warm and it crazed the surface on it like a smashed windscreen! Also approx 80% corrected some Ford trims using LP and a MF pad by hand.


The shadow line trim is painted metal around the bottom and top of the windows, thought that piano black plastic on the door posts is soft and marks easily, another job for swirl x by hand on a pad once in a while :thumb:

I have a Mini too, they swirl even worse!!


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Ok, misunderstood that bit then. I now have a BMW with the black trim around the windows, and if it is the same finish as my exhaust tip, which i believe it is, then I have used the famous "Britemax Twins" with much success. Maybe only the last stage would be needed on these trims? I will have a closer look on mine tomorrow and let you know if they are.


----------

